# Torque App



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes. Occasionally.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I use torque, along with Snipsey's Bi-scan add-on that allows additional access to Diesel-specific info and for some bi-directional control of the ECM.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Ok , trying to figure out which gauges are regen pacific. I have the regen type and status but which go to the dpf tank. Any one I down load stays 0 . Inlet or outlet


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I've never been able to view any DEF level or flow information through the stock torque app. With Bi-scan, I can get level, but I've never been able to find a PID for any DEF flow measurements, even with Bi-scan. 

Based on the fact that a clogged injector is detected by NOX2 reading high, and not by its own code based on flow rate, I would assume that there might not be any sensors monitoring DEF flow.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Ok thanks


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

revjpeterson said:


> I've never been able to view any DEF level or flow information through the stock torque app. With Bi-scan, I can get level, but I've never been able to find a PID for any DEF flow measurements, even with Bi-scan.
> 
> Based on the fact that a clogged injector is detected by NOX2 reading high, and not by its own code based on flow rate, I would assume that there might not be any sensors monitoring DEF flow.


There isn't any flow measurement exactly....

There is an average consumption...7E0, 223348, ((A*256)+B)*0.001 in g/km. Which is about as close as you will get.

And pressure... 7E0, 2230D4, A*4-100 in kPa

Annnd the def injection duty cycle... 7E0, 2230BA, A*0.3922, %

Annnd this will tell you why the def is not injecting... 7E0, 2230CA. 0=None, 1=Catalyst Temp, 2 = NOx Test, 3 = DPF Regen, 4 = DEF Temperature, 5 = DEF LOW, 6 = CEL


----------

